# "Skinny Disney" - Nice revamp or too much?



## CourtneyB (Aug 30, 2012)

I was surfing the web and came across this new "Skinny Disney." Barneys of the USA are going to be doing a Disney-related fashion campaign this holiday season, including a fashion show with Disney characters. They've gotten some MAJOR makeovers, like Miss Minnie:





So skinny! What do y'all think?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 30, 2012)

Too much! Let the characters be themselves and kids be kids..yeesh.. There's plenty of time for little girls to grow up and develop enough complexes from other crap. Even watching "kids" movies nowadays, the dialogue and innuendos are more adult appropriate and not for children. Major peeve of mine when it comes to children; don't even get me started on Toddlers and Tiaras. End rant


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 30, 2012)

what, no that is awful! Minnie should be wearing a red and white polka dotted dress and look like a mouse. WHAT IS THIS??


----------



## calexxia (Aug 30, 2012)

This is about as foul as the stupid revamp they gave my beloved Villains line....


----------



## betsuz (Aug 30, 2012)

Too much! I think they should leave Minnie the way she was originally drawn and let kids be kids.


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 30, 2012)

Saw this the other day.....definitely not a fan, but to be fair the other characters _are_ dressed better and look a tad bit healthier than poor Minnie haha


----------



## ladygrey (Aug 30, 2012)

I find this pretty problematic. But with what it could do to little girls aside, this is nightmare fuel. Pure nightmare fuel.


----------



## Amarah (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh no what have they done! Really, I dont understand who they are targetting her... children or adults???!! Soon enough our kids wont have the cute innocent characters we once had and fell in love with growing up!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 30, 2012)

WTF?


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 31, 2012)

Goofy was always sort of lanky but Minnie and Daisy look like poster girls for anorexia. Apparently someone forgot that cartoons are happy, silly creatures. This is a bad message to send to kids. They could have fancied them up without turning them into walking skeletons.


----------



## oOliveColored (Aug 31, 2012)

I can't believe someone who inhabits the same universe as I do, saw this and thought it was worth releasing to the public.


----------



## makeupfever87 (Sep 19, 2012)

I saw these pics before too, what's the world coming too.


----------



## Baberanza (Sep 22, 2012)

This is too much. Especially with making the girls THAT thin... It took me a long time to realize that I literally CAN'T be that skinny. I am not knocking the girls who are naturally thin by any means... but we all come in different shapes and sizes and I wouldn't want my daughter (when I have one) to think that she's not beautiful if I pass along my donk. Thank God for my boyfriend because he played a huge part in making me see that I'm beautiful with my curves. If you are not built to be small, you are not built to be small. If you're not built to be curvy, you're not built to be curvy. If you're not built to be larger, you're just not built for it. &amp; the list goes on.


----------



## Miss Capricorn (Sep 22, 2012)

OMG I'm shocked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## falling4you (Sep 22, 2012)

nonono.... teaching kids to be materialist.... wow.


----------



## falling4you (Sep 22, 2012)

nonono.... teaching kids to be materialist.... wow.


----------



## americanclassic (Sep 30, 2012)

What a weird concept. I can't imagine anyone thinking "gee whiz, this is such a fashionable yet ironic statement, time to shop at Barneys!" I mean If you're going to play on nostalgia, do it plain and simple. Don't destroy the things that people love lol

Though.. I gotta say, Daisy Duck's outfit looks pretty adorable :]


----------

